# Eventing Final tomorrow!



## R_H (30 July 2012)

I am one of the very lucky people who managed to get last minute tickets for the show jumping tomorrow! 

any ideas on what is a good time to arrive if you are collecting from the box office? and is the final horse inspection public?

It's going to be very exciting - Team gold? it's possible? 

also what are your medal predictions after today?


----------



## Cazzabombazza (30 July 2012)

Will be exciting! However I had recorded the Xc today so I was on a delay! Has it finished yet, and how are we doing??


----------



## BobbyMondeo (30 July 2012)

Cazzabombazza said:



			Will be exciting! However I had recorded the Xc today so I was on a delay! Has it finished yet, and how are we doing??
		
Click to expand...

Yes finished now! We finished second on 130.2 all 5 riders did a fantastic job!!


----------



## Cazzabombazza (30 July 2012)

Wow we're doing so well! I only didn't see Fox-Pit the rest were amazing! How far behind are we to whoever (Germans?) is in front?


----------



## BobbyMondeo (30 July 2012)

Germans are on 124.7 so only 2 fences in it. and 1 fence between us and Sweden and New Zealand. 

It really is a close one! Going to be so exciting tomorrow


----------



## R_H (30 July 2012)

Full results after XC here 
http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-individual/phase=eqx003300/index.html


----------



## BobbyMondeo (30 July 2012)

In other thoughts i think gold is within our reach! especially at home with the roar of the british crowd cheering them on 

Individual medal for grabs for mary or tina isnt out of the question either in my opinion


----------



## R_H (30 July 2012)

Will Michael Jung get the gold? European/World/Olympic Champion is some title isn't it! 
Fingers and toes will both be crossed for a GB gold!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (30 July 2012)

Definitely a title he will be wanting to achieve.

GB have just go to ride the best they have ever ridden and take the home support and run with it, today should have given them confidence though which is great.

Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## R_H (30 July 2012)

was there any other team to get all 5 team members clear cross country?


----------



## BobbyMondeo (30 July 2012)

I dont think there was actually.....didnt think about that till now. If not then we did pretty darn good


----------



## Areion (30 July 2012)

GB, Germany, New Zealand and Sweden. GB the only team with 3 riders inside the time though!


----------

